# Formulating my own wax



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Right ladies and gents, i'm currently experimenting with wax production. I am using Montan wax, T1 carnauba, beeswax, coconut oil, orange oil and cinammon oil.

I'm getting fairly good results considering i'm just experimenting, trial and error if you will.

My main problem is the wax being too hard, and also application / removal difficulties.

Now I know making a good wax either takes a very long time or a lot of money on research, and i'm sure that's what a lot of you will say.

But if anyone can give me some general guidelines on the percentages of each product that I should use, just as a rough base for me to work from.

Thanks in advance for your help,

Ashley

P.S Negative comments not required.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Ashley, :wave:

Making a hombrew is interesting and whilst no-one will specifically give you the & amounts in grams or mls one of the best places you can start is the RB thread on hombrew.

there is a lot of info in there esp from Dodo and others which will point you in the right direction.

The good thing about trying a homebrew wax is that it get you trialling a lot of things, sometimes you have to think outside the box.

I've been trying since April and only just got something which is relatively usable - after quite a few attempts > See my homebrew thread on this

With what you have you can make a semi ok car wax remembering that as a top limit, really anything over 30g of carnauba your wax will be way to hard.

Get ready for a messy kitchen & smelly house & remember to document everything you do.

It's all about trail/error - trial error and in my case sometimes error/error lol.

Oh & don't use the best pans on the cooker > Mrs B gives me some funny looks sometimes.

:thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=170885

I have had a read through this thread by the way before anyone suggests it. It is helpful but I just want to use Montan as a solvent as opposed to paraffin or similar as I want it to be 100% natural.

Ashley


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Hi Ashley, :wave:
> 
> Making a hombrew is interesting and whilst no-one will specifically give you the & amounts in grams or mls one of the best places you can start is the RB thread on hombrew.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help and good luck with your continued homebrew attempts


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this is one i found: - 

hings You'll Need
4 tbsp pure carnauba wax
1 cup linseed oil
2 tbsp. pure beeswax
1/2 cup white vinegar
Double boiler
Heat-resistant container

had to look up the measure of a cup and it's not exact works out to be about 200ml. A double boiler is just a bowl over a pan of boiling water.


1.Place all ingredients into the top section of a double boiler on low to medium heat.
2.Heat slowly until the wax has melted, stirring occasionally until uniformly smooth.
3.Pour slowly and carefully into a heat-resistant container and allow to cool.

just have not had the time to look into like some on here


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow the RB thread is amazing, I wasn't around when RB was going through his wax journey haha.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

As part of my experiments with making my own waxes, I tried some pure cinnamon leaf oil directly on a painted object I use for testing. I was quite surprised to find that I couldn't get it off. I tried various cleaning agents, but it wouldn't come off of the paint. Not only did it keep on smelling for more than a month, the paint did look different, the gloss of it had changed permanently somehow.

So this is an ingredient you might want to be careful with.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I know that cinnamon oil is great for gloss but should only be used in small quantities due to the problems above.

Does anyone have any other tips for softening my wax up? Making it more workable?

Ashley


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> ... I just want to use Montan as a solvent as opposed to paraffin or similar as I want it to be 100% natural.


I'm confused, do you mean that you want to use the Montan wax as a solvent? Because Montan wax is not a solvent, it's a (hard) wax.

The orange oil and the coconut oil, however, can be used as a solvent.

Myself, I mostly use turpentine as a solvent, which works pretty well. You can buy it at artist's supply stores, that sell materials for oil painting. It's natural, distilled from stuff from pine trees.

If your mixture comes out too hard, you could increase the amount of solvent.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck Ashley! This is something that interests me, and I'll get around to doing one day.....

What we all should do is start making a list of ingredients, what they do, and what they are good for. That cinnamon oil for instance.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Good luck Ashley! This is something that interests me, and I'll get around to doing one day.....
> 
> What we all should do is start making a list of ingredients, what they do, and what they are good for. That cinnamon oil for instance.


Organic Wax; It's Origins - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136858-organic-wax-%3B-%92s-origins.html


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Ewald said:


> I'm confused, do you mean that you want to use the Montan wax as a solvent? Because Montan wax is not a solvent, it's a (hard) wax.
> 
> The orange oil and the coconut oil, however, can be used as a solvent.
> 
> ...


Sorry I meant Montan oil not wax, I should have put that in the OP.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

You mean that natural solvent derived from the sap of the German Coal Black Evergreen tree, that only Zymöl uses? Where did you find it?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Ewald said:


> You mean that natural solvent derived from the sap of the German Coal Black Evergreen tree, that only Zymöl uses? Where did you find it?


I have sourced someone that might be able to supply it, they act as the representative of the German company that extracts and refines it.

Oh and by the way it's not just Zymol that use it, Tiki also include it in their fantastic wax.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

montan oil ? are you sure ? I think it's silicone oil .


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

rapidTS said:


> montan oil ? are you sure ? I think it's silicone oil .


I'm not completely convinced, it does just sound like snobby marketing, but that's what i'm trying to get to the bottom of with the supplier.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

if it'is an odorless tupentine, it's great stuff

because don't forget

if you are cooking some carnauba with turpentine in the kitchen 
you can smell it in the garden


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Montan oil :lol:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Montan oil :lol:


What is funny about it? Do you not believe it exists?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

-Ashley- said:


> What is funny about it? Do you not believe it exists?


No, do you have any links to anywhere i can buy some?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> No, do you have any links to anywhere i can buy some?


From my research so far I believe it is Montan wax that has been emulsified, but I am still investigating.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Get some petroleum distillates in it and have done lol.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Get some petroleum distillates in it and have done lol.
> 
> Good luck :thumb:


Thanks very much. I will be looking for people to try this out when I have got the wax into a workable state, at the moment it's too hard, much like the Rubbish Boy early batches.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I will also have to post up some pictures of my next batch


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

-Ashley- said:


> I will also have to post up some pictures of my next batch


Yes, im sure if you keep trying different ratios you will eventually get something that can at least be worked and something you can use on your own car and be proud that you made it!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I had no idea there were so many homebrewers about!!!! Since trying to make my own I have done nothing but research the subject, some of the results and methods are very impressive. I am hoping to turn this thread into something decent with photos and videos next week. Just done batch #6, I just can't stop!!!! Now I have run out of everything so need to wait until I get more raw materials (middle of next week). I will be sure to update then.

Ashley


----------

